

Burn ban in effect in eight Washington [state] counties  - pwg
http://www.king5.com/news/local/Burn-ban-in-effect-in-4-counties-186952411.html

======
bitmover
Posted Jan 15 2013, am I missing something?

------
philiphodgen
The news article is from January, 2013.

